# Wireless network adapter for Asus Netbook not working?



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a used (in excellent condition btw) Asus EeePC 900hd Netbook (Intel Celeron M cpu 900mhz) for my wife's birthday and I am getting it all ready to go so she doesn't have too do all the downloading and tweaking to get this baby running smooth. Anyway I am having trouble with the wireless network adapter, it is not recognizing my wireless router or anyone else in the area? This Netbook originally came with XP, but I install Win7 home prem x86 on it. I spoke to the seller and he said he had this issue on Win7 as well and had to search for a Vista driver to get it to work. In the beginning of the installation the os did try to connect to my home network and wanted the password, I put in my WPA password and it denied it What password do they want? Anyway ended up skipping that part and here I am...does any have this driver or know where I can get it. I have briefly tried to google possible drivers but just came across a bunch of bs.


_btw: I do already own an Asus EeePC (but it's newer I think- 900HA with Itel Atom 1.6Ghz cpu) which also had XP, but was install with Win7 home prem by the seller. I never had wireless network issues with that one._


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

Anyone wanna help me...she gets off work in 2 hours and her birthday is tomorrow I would hate to say "here is your very own Netbook hunny!....but there is no internet!" that would be a major B-day FAIL.


----------



## 95Viper (May 10, 2010)

It looks like it uses a Realtek wireless 802.11 b/g chip.  Try this driver: Realtek Software: Drivers & Utilities

You might have to un-install any other one you have installed, if it is not Realtek.  The one from ASUS for XP is an older version (2007) of the Realtek one. 


Edit: And, also, the old one contains Vista drivers, but not Windows 7.  The wireless chip is a Realtek (or is suppose to be) RTL8187SE.  The new one, I linked to, should work.

EDIT Again:  Is the little wireless indicator light on?  If not, the blue "Fn + F2"  (F2 looks like a little radio transmission tower)will toggle it on and off.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

Thank you sooooooo much 95Viper That fixed it! and not a moment to soon, my girl is on her way home from work right now. (just enough time for me to finish up and hide it from her)


----------



## t77snapshot (May 11, 2010)

*Back with a new issue and I believe might be related...*

Ok so as some of you remember I was having issues with the network drivers (read OP), but got it fix yesterday. Now today when I gave her the Netbook it wouldn't boot up correctly and go straight to black screen. The desktop only come on when I ctrl-alt-del and open Task Manager. Oh it gets better! the wireless network doesn't work anymore:shadedshu and now I'm back to where I started. When I finally get into to the desktop, windows notifies me that my network Firewall is off and Action center is down, but it wont let me turn the Firewall back on Event Viewer is not working, support and help isn't working, Updates wont to on......  Talk about a crappy birthday present

This comes up on the screen every couple boots...


----------



## t77snapshot (May 11, 2010)

Ok I said f*ck it and was going to reinstall the OS, but it wants to save the os in its own folder would I be able to use the same key again? AND even with the ethernet plugged there is still no connection! 

This is driving crazy...


----------



## 95Viper (May 11, 2010)

Ewww,  looks like mis-behavin' drivers...

Try turning off UAC. Then, see if you can control the firewall and other stuff. 

Goto device manager and see which devices have an exclamation point by them. Right click on the device and un-install the device.  Then, goto to the menu, at the top of device manager and scan for new hardware.  See if that corrects itself, if not, then maybe...

You might have to wipe it and re-install. And, start over, could be some setting in the registry screwing with the setup.  Yes, you should be able to use the key again, it is your key.

This time don't enter the key until you get it stable (just press next or continue at the enter key prompt).  You can use the OS for XX days before it goes into limp mode. 

You may need to install the LAN driver, as well as the WLAN driver, to get the LAN working.

Seems... Windows 7 is hit and miss with that netbook, most are having troubles like you.

Here is a link to the Asus forum.
Info here may help in aquiring the correct chipset, graphic drivers, etc.


----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2010)

Time to nuke it and start over. The key wont be an issue, you can wait like ^ or just call MS if it doesnt activate and go through their automated phone system.


----------

